# Provide your cost-effective streaming combination



## TAO 1tiny (Dec 10, 2021)

Provide your cost-effective streaming combination


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

My comcast triple play package just renewed and I looked at dropping the TV part and go with streaming. But after checking prices I couldn't beat the Comcast package. It would have cost me $110 for internet, 1G download, and telephone. For $159 I got both of them, 240 channels, HBO, Showtime, Starz, Netflix, Peacock streaming, ESPN sports, Comcast's on demand, their DVR and another service called streampix and the cable card for my Tivo. I couldn't beat all of that for the extra $49. However there is an additional $65 in broadcast, sports, and telephone fees and taxes. To me it was still worth it for what I am getting.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah it's tough to beat a Comcast bundle if you can get the new customer promo when you renew, I've done it for many years. TV streaming+HSI is about the same cost as the equivalent Comcast pkg.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

SNJpage1 said:


> However there is an additional $65 in broadcast, sports, and telephone fees and taxes. To me it was still worth it for what I am getting.


These broadcast fees are outrageous! I have a package (phone, Gigabit ethernet, and a very basic cable lineup without any sports) with Verizon Fios and the taxes and fees are aroud $25. If sports were included it would be an additional $10. Just crazy!!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You all are lucky to be in markets that have some competition. I could never get cable at those prices in my town. Streaming is my only option for saving any money. My T-mobile home internet is $50, and YTTV is $55 for a grand total of $105. A similar cable plan would be at least $150 after you include all the bogus fees.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

MrDell said:


> These broadcast fees are outrageous! I have a package (phone, Gigabit ethernet, and a very basic cable lineup without any sports) with Verizon Fios and the taxes and fees are aroud $25. If sports were included it would be an additional $10. Just crazy!!


You are probably on a Grandfathered plan that will be cheaper than the new Mix & Match plans, but you should check/shop it. They have eliminated the broadcast and sports fees and most taxes (I pay 31 cents on the cabelCARD) on the new non-contract plans. I realize they have simply rolled in the fees and increased the price, but, I feel better not seeing them. 😀 I also HATE those fees, especially for watching channels that are free OTA. This package includes my RSN NESN with NHL & NFL. I know the prices have gone up since I signed, but I know they have eliminated those fees.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

pl1 said:


> You are probably on a Grandfathered plan that will be cheaper than the new Mix & Match plans, but you should check/shop it. They have eliminated the broadcast and sports fees and most taxes (I pay 31 cents on the cabelCARD) on the new non-contract plans. I realize they have simply rolled in the fees and increased the price, but, I feel better not seeing them. 😀 I also HATE those fees, especially for watching channels that are free OTA. This package includes my RSN NESN with NHL & NFL. I know the prices have gone up since I signed, but I know they have eliminated those fees.
> 
> View attachment 67740


Thanks so much for the info… I will definitely check it out… I think I have @ 10 months left on my contract but it is worth it to give them a call!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

MrDell said:


> These broadcast fees are outrageous! I have a package (phone, Gigabit ethernet, and a very basic cable lineup without any sports) with Verizon Fios and the taxes and fees are aroud $25. If sports were included it would be an additional $10. Just crazy!!


I have a double play package (Gigabit internet, Custom TV (no sports), CableCARD); my fees are $6.85


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

pl1 said:


> You are probably on a Grandfathered plan that will be cheaper than the new Mix & Match plans, but you should check/shop it. They have eliminated the broadcast and sports fees and most taxes (I pay 31 cents on the cabelCARD) on the new non-contract plans. I realize they have simply rolled in the fees and increased the price, but, I feel better not seeing them. 😀 I also HATE those fees, especially for watching channels that are free OTA. This package includes my RSN NESN with NHL & NFL. I know the prices have gone up since I signed, but I know they have eliminated those fees.
> 
> View attachment 67740


Lucky you being given the STB credit. I've tried on multiple occasions to get that but every rep has said it's a separate charge now -- i.e. not included in the TV package -- so I don't get the credit.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

mlsnyc said:


> Lucky you being given the STB credit. I've tried on multiple occasions to get that but every rep has said it's a separate charge now -- i.e. not included in the TV package -- so I don't get the credit.


Well it was part of the deal with Mix & Match 1.0. With M&M 2.0, it looks like they are still including it, but they bumped up the price $9 plus now they are now including DVR service. I would return the STB if they did charge me, since I use TiVo.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Most of the shows I watch are on streaming and YouTube as a result broadcast and Cable take a far backseat. I deal with the ocassional broadcast show with an antenna to my Channels DVR.
I do have YTTV with a $10 discount through T-Mobile. ATT Fiber 1GB plan for $70 also bundles in HBO.
I have the T-Mobile Seniot Max plan that includes Netflix Basic.

As far as what I pay for:

Hulu no ads but that comes and goes.
Britbox when there is a .99 deal at Amazon
I have an annual plan for Paramount+ and Showtime as we do watch a lot of stuff on those services.
YouTube Premium

Now what might eventually get tossed to the wind is YTTV as about the only we watch there are the wife's cooking shows which she is quickly replacing with regular YouTube people.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I pay a flat $45/mo for 60/60 fiber service with wifi 6 gateway included.

I purchased the Channels app ($15 one-time cost) and the MythTV app ($10 one-time cost) for my Apple TV 4K that I use in conjunction with an OTA antenna to watch live and recorded TV. MythTV is a free open-source DVR, so I pay no ongoing fee for that (although if I wanted more than 24 hrs of guide data, I could pay $25/yr for a 14-day guide from Channels Direct).

But the great majority of my viewing is on streaming. I purchased a one-year subscription to HBO Max (premium all ad-free tier with 4K HDR) for $150 and got a couple of special cash-back deals on it ($25 from my AmEx and $16 from Rakuten). So, including tax, the price averages out to about $10.25 per month. I purchased a new Apple TV 4K box back in the summer and got one year of free Apple TV+ with that. (When it runs out, I'll purchase another year for only $50 assuming the price hasn't increased by this summer.) And I also still get Peacock Premium (with ads) for free because I used to be a Comcast broadband customer. Just lucky on that one that I still get it for free! It's regularly $5/mo, which I probably wouldn't pay, but I do watch some stuff on it, including a couple of NBC shows that I could watch from OTA but watch instead on Peacock because the HD picture quality is noticeably better.

I also pick up Hulu (ad-free) or Showtime or Netflix (4K HDR) for a month or two now and then to catch up on the few must-see things that they have. Used to do the same with Prime Video but it kinda fell out of my rotation a couple years ago. No interest in Starz, Paramount+ or Disney+ really, and I milked Epix for all it was worth to me when I got it free/cheap for a few months early last year.

Lastly, I also stream free stuff on YouTube quite a bit, as well as some stuff on the free PBS and Pluto TV apps. Once in a blue moon, I'll watch something on another free app like Tubi, Hoopla or Kanopy (the latter two courtesy of my local library membership). I do have access to YouTube TV via family sharing but I watch it very little. Just a little MSNBC or CNN now and then, really. I just don't have much use for cable TV any more.


----------

